# Streaming/On Demand opera online



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

I have a semi-itinerant life style and so am a bit limited in the ways I can consume canned opera. I was wondering if anyone had some recommendations for streaming or on demand downloads of opera. The Met's website for this is quite nice, but it doesn't seem like any of the other major opera houses have a similar service?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

https://sfopera.com/opera-is-on/
https://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/en/staatsoper/media/detail/news/we-keep-on-playing-online/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> https://sfopera.com/opera-is-on/
> https://www.wiener-staatsoper.at/en/staatsoper/media/detail/news/we-keep-on-playing-online/


https://operawire.com/a-comprehensi...s-offering-free-streaming-services-right-now/


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

The master list! Thank you!


----------

